# Ramnit Banking Trojan Resumes Activity



## JMH3143 (Jun 18, 2012)

> *After an eight-month pause, t**he Ramnit Trojan has resurfaced with two new live attack servers and a new command and control (C&C) server, IBM researchers reveal. *
> 
> Spotted in 2010 as a self-replicating worm, Ramnit has evolved significantly after its developers decided to morph it into a banking Trojan. In 2011, the malware grabbed on-the-fly data theft capabilities and webinjections borrowed from Zeus’ leaked source code. Ever since, Ramnit has been an active banking Trojan, packing remote control capabilities and extensive target lists.
> 
> ...


Ramnit Banking Trojan Resumes Activity | SecurityWeek.Com


----------

